# Upgrading to Classic



## oneshotBeary (Nov 23, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

Hi,

I'm on Lightroom 6.13 and have decided to upgrade to Classic.... however every time i try to upgrade i am only giving an option to upgrade to CC. I am brought through to Adobe's pricing plans for Creative Cloud pricing and membership. 

Is it possible for me to upgrade to Classic from 6.13?   I'm on a Mac, (High Sierra) ver 10.13.1

When i upgraded from Lightroom 4 to 6 i was given a new serial number.... would this be the problem?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 23, 2017)

6.13 is the latest perpetually licensed (serial numbered) product. To upgrade to the next version of Lightroom you can only go to Lightroom Classic CC. There is not planned be another major version of the non-CC product - although there may be another 'dot' release i.e. 6.14 in the coming weeks.

6.13 will upgrade quite nicely to Lightroom Classic CC


----------



## oneshotBeary (Nov 23, 2017)

thanks for the reply Rikk 

Yes this is what i am trying to do ... upgrade to Classic CC. But i see no option for this.... every time i am brought on Adobe to payment options for the Cloud which is something i don't want to do. Simple i just need an option to pay for the upgrade from 6.13 to Classic CC   However this is not available to me for whatever reason!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 23, 2017)

oneshotBeary said:


> thanks for the reply Rikk
> 
> Yes this is what i am trying to do ... upgrade to Classic CC. But i see no option for this.... every time i am brought on Adobe to payment options for the Cloud which is something i don't want to do. Simple i just need an option to pay for the upgrade from 6.13 to Classic CC   However this is not available to me for whatever reason!



Lightroom Classic is subscription only. There is no perpetual license upgrade.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2017)

I’m sure you probably already figured this out, but the Creative Cloud subscription means you pay monthly, but it does NOT mean your photos are in the cloud. Lightroom Classic is only available on subscription, but it still stores the photos on your computer as it always did. There’s a different app called Lightroom CC which is both subscription and stores the photos in the cloud.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 23, 2017)

RikkFlohr said:


> 6.13 is the latest perpetually licensed (serial numbered) product. To upgrade to the next version of Lightroom you can only go to Lightroom Classic CC. There is not planned be another major version of the non-CC product - although there may be another 'dot' release i.e. 6.14 in the coming weeks.



Hasn't Adobe said that 6.13 is the last dot release for LR 6?


----------



## Zenon (Nov 24, 2017)

Possibly. There may be one more before the end of 2017. If not .13 will be the last for LR6.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 24, 2017)

Like stated there will no more stand alone or perpetual licences for LR6. The replacement for LR6 is called LR CC Classic or as i like to call it - LR7. You can only get it on the subscription plan which you pay for monthly or annually. I just paid for the whole year.

Adobe also introduced LR CC version 1 which is intended for mobile devices but can be used on your desktop computer or laptop. It is 100% cloud based file storage. People use it for backing up files, etc.

There has been a lot of incorrect information all over the web. Just because you see CC which is Creative Cloud does not mean you are in the cloud. If you sign up for the plan you download the CC app which is sometimes called the Launchpad.

From the Launchpad you can choose what you want to install. There is LR CC Classic, LR CC and PS CC. They all install onto your computer just like LR6. You are editing on your system, not in the cloud.

If you don't want to store your images in the cloud do not install LR CC, only LR CC Classic (LR7) and PS CC if you want it.    

With LR7 nothing changes. It is no different than working with LR6. All your files are stored locally. If you want to send files to the cloud there is a Sync to Files to Creative Cloud option on the CC launchpad. I have not activated mine and I doubt I will. You get 20 GB storage.

So you have to decide if you are OK with the subscription plan or not. Don't let cloud storage cloud your decision. You have total control of where you want to store your files.            

If you decide to leave the plan you can continue to use LR7 for the DAM but the Develop and Map modules and sync options are disabled. You also get 2 GB of cloud storage forever.

The plan also includes a free website with your own Domain.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 24, 2017)

'Upgrading to Classic' does sound so contradictory


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 24, 2017)

Zenon said:


> Like stated there will no more stand alone or perpetual licences for LR6. The replacement for LR6 is called LR CC Classic or as i like to call it - LR7. You can only get it on the subscription plan which you pay for monthly or annually. I just paid for the whole year.
> 
> Adobe also introduced LR CC version 1 which is intended for mobile devices but can be used on your desktop computer or laptop. It is 100% cloud based file storage. People use it for backing up files, etc.
> 
> ...


My question was a lot more focused.  We have been given to believe that 6.13 was the very last release in the LR 6 series.  Why or how would someone state that there might be a release 6.14?

Phil


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 24, 2017)

What I recall is that there will be no more updates to 6.x after the end of the year. So there is time...


----------



## Zenon (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes there have been a few that did not like the new name.


PhilBurton said:


> My question was a lot more focused.  We have been given to believe that 6.13 was the very last release in the LR 6 series.  Why or how would someone state that there might be a release 6.14?
> 
> Phil



I read it somewhere. There may be another camera release in 2017 or a final bug fix. It may or may not happen.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 24, 2017)

Zenon said:


> Yes there have been a few that did not like the new name.
> 
> 
> I read it somewhere. There may be another camera release in 2017 or a final bug fix. It may or may not happen.


See this screen capture from the Lightroom Journal web site when LR 6.13 was released. This is the official website where developments to Lightroom are posted. Good idea to bookmark the Lightroom Journal web page. See the link. Lightroom Journal | Tips and advice straight from the Lightroom team..


----------



## Zenon (Nov 24, 2017)

I had LR6 and and made the mistake of getting the update via being a subscription member but I can get LR back if I want to. It morphed into LR CC 2015. 

Then I kept getting any annoying update message for PS which does not exist only on my iMac, not my laptop. I used an Adobe CC cleaner and it took everything out of the applications folder include the CC app. I installed the CC app and because I did not have have LR CC 2015 or PS it only offered me the new stuff. I only installed LR7 and PS CC. 

I have LR6 and PS on my laptop and the key codes for them so I'm not fussed about it. After getting the new toys I'm not sure I'll want tp go back if I get rid of the subscription.


----------

